# Dog proofed litter box



## liquid

When I first found kitty, Eevee would get into the litter box ALL THE TIME! It completely frustrated me and stressed me out. Eventually she stopped, but then she would do it behind my back.. 

Not only does it freak me out when Eevee eats CLUMPING LITTER, I also dont appreciate her having cat-crap breath. :twitch:
I dislike enclosed/covered litter boxes because it forces cats to breathe in all that litter dust/chemicals whenever they use the litter. 

So I figured why not make my own dog-proof litter box? Just stick the litter in a small crate! :heh: 
This way it's 'enclosed' in the way that the dog cant stick her face in it, but it doesnt trap the dust in the air. And the cat can get in and out comfortably while the dog cant even fit her head in it.























I used zip-ties to hold the door at a certain width, so the cat can get in but the dog cant. If the door was open all the way, Eevee would squeeze in there if she really, REALLY wanted to get some cat poo. (Which she totally would.)

Also having just one entrance/exit forces the cat to walk on the fluffy bath mats to wipe her paws off and prevent litter tracking all over the house. It really, really helps haha.
Yup, just throwing this idea out there for those of you who were looking for a dog-proof litter box LOL.

Edit: Excuse the cat litter on the mats, I havent shook it out yet today. But I guess that shows how well the mats trap all that extra litter? :tongue:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

That is a good idea! I'll have to do this. Right now the litter box is in the bathroom with a panel from a ferret playpen blocking the door, which works fine keeping the dogs out but I can't count how many times I've tripped over it while trying to go pee at 3 in the morning lol!


----------



## liquid

RedneckCowgirl said:


> That is a good idea! I'll have to do this. Right now the litter box is in the bathroom with a panel from a ferret playpen blocking the door, which works fine keeping the dogs out but I can't count how many times I've tripped over it while trying to go pee at 3 in the morning lol!


Haha thanks! I did think about getting a baby gate of some sort to just gate off the area, but then I couldnt figure out how that would work out without the gate falling over all the time.
I think Iris (the kitty) prefers her litter box being in the crate, too. This way Eevee cant bother Iris while she's doing her business.. which I've caught her do as well


----------



## lauren43

Thats a great idea, but you must have a neat kitty, my previous foster needed an extremely high litter box and yet still he found a way to kick the litter out of the box.


----------



## Makovach

Thats a great idea. We went with a covers box, but removed the swinging door and the vent trap so its more open, but the dogs can't get in. We set the door/opening about six inches from the wall so the dogs don't feel like going the extra mile to get into it.


----------



## Sprocket

GREAT idea.

I don't know how cat owners live with litter boxes. I couldn't do it. My cat goes out side!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Ah the joys of having a dog much bigger then your kitty!!LOL :lol:

Seeing as how both our litter boxes(my/my girl's and my mum's/our boy's) are also housed in houses with like sized dogs it wouldnt work...well it would for mine and the Collies...but not for Brody/Dixi and Hubber/Jazz!LOL

For a long time Boot's was in the bottom of a tote with a hole cut out of the top, he jumped in and out without the dogs doing the same...worked really well when we had the room!:wink:
Now Ducki/Pidgin's is raised up with a tote...it just sits down into it by about 6inches...works really well for us, and since Dixi is the only one who would get into it regularly it keeps her 4inches of legs out of it!LOL


----------



## liquid

lauren43 said:


> Thats a great idea, but you must have a neat kitty, my previous foster needed an extremely high litter box and yet still he found a way to kick the litter out of the box.


I do have a very neat kitty haha, she also squats pretty low to do her business, thankfully.



Makovach said:


> Thats a great idea. We went with a covers box, but removed the swinging door and the vent trap so its more open, but the dogs can't get in. We set the door/opening about six inches from the wall so the dogs don't feel like going the extra mile to get into it.


I have a feeling Iris has feline asthma, so I tried to avoid covered boxes as much as possible. Hopefully she'll get checked out on the day of her spay and the vet can tell me for sure if she has asthma or not. Good idea on putting it close to the wall, though!



Sprocket said:


> GREAT idea.
> 
> I don't know how cat owners live with litter boxes. I couldn't do it. My cat goes out side!


Its not bad at all with one cat, LOL. Especially since Iris is raw fed, her poops are small and have minimal stink. She pees SO much though.. Its all the water content in the raw lol!
I wish I had a safe place for her to be outside and explore, but alas, I live in an apartment with no personal yard. 



Scarlett_O' said:


> Ah the joys of having a dog much bigger then your kitty!!LOL :lol:
> 
> Seeing as how both our litter boxes(my/my girl's and my mum's/our boy's) are also housed in houses with like sized dogs it wouldnt work...well it would for mine and the Collies...but not for Brody/Dixi and Hubber/Jazz!LOL
> 
> For a long time Boot's was in the bottom of a tote with a hole cut out of the top, he jumped in and out without the dogs doing the same...worked really well when we had the room!:wink:
> Now Ducki/Pidgin's is raised up with a tote...it just sits down into it by about 6inches...works really well for us, and since Dixi is the only one who would get into it regularly it keeps her 4inches of legs out of it!LOL


LOL her 4 inches of legs! :lol: Yeah, I suppose this only really works if you have a dog much bigger than the cat! :wink:


----------



## kathylcsw

My dogs are the same size as the ctas so I am struggling to figure out some way to keep them out of the litter box. They seem to think that it is their own personal snack buffett! I tried putting up a barrier to block the door but they manage to get over, under, through somehow. The best I can do is try to scoop as soon as I smell that some kitty has pooped.


----------



## xchairity_casex

i have 3 litter boxes for 3 cats behind the basement stairs and i used a piece of cardboard to make a barrier but cut a door out from it so they can go in and out but the dogs cant


----------



## liquid

kathylcsw said:


> My dogs are the same size as the ctas so I am struggling to figure out some way to keep them out of the litter box. They seem to think that it is their own personal snack buffett! I tried putting up a barrier to block the door but they manage to get over, under, through somehow. The best I can do is try to scoop as soon as I smell that some kitty has pooped.


Have you tried putting the litter high up where the cat can get to but the dogs cant?



xchairity_casex said:


> i have 3 litter boxes for 3 cats behind the basement stairs and i used a piece of cardboard to make a barrier but cut a door out from it so they can go in and out but the dogs cant


Smart and frugal. :thumb:


----------



## porchpotty

Good idea! My cat however does use the litter box but does not mess around. She's really clean


----------



## Sheltielover25

Best litter box ever:

Clevercat® Innovations

My cats loves it, fits nicely in the corner, no mess at all, and dogs have totally forgotten about it! Best $40(I believe?) ever spent on the cat lol


----------

